

A lack of social awareness is poisonous to hacker culture - sandal
https://medium.com/p/4eef7b4910a6

======
samsquire
Thanks for putting this into words.

Part of me thinks it is because text can be a poor medium for emotion or
intention but this can't be entirely right. Another part of me thinks it's the
whole eagerness that geeks have 'to set the record straight'. The nature of
our work demands preciseness so seeing inaccuracy or errors demands immediate
correction. Naturally we see our own POV as being the one truth and everyone
else uninformed. If we spoke like those examples in real life, others might
catch on and get defensive and the conversation goes downhill and each assume
bad faith. Unfortunately geeks do not always express views in a considerate or
polite way and it's something I hope we can all work towards improving.

Maybe we have to assume good faith and try not to take everything so
seriously? Maybe we have to assume less about what others know? Should you
just stop if someone makes a slight against you; you need not correct them?
How do you tell someone they have without it escalating?

